
Three Blockchain Companies That Could Change Everything in Traditional Lending - StackBundles
http://observer.com/2017/12/three-blockchain-companies-change-everything-traditional-lending-cryptocurrencies-jibrel-ethlend-salt-platform/
======
CryptoPunk
It's noteworthy that all three are Ethereum-based.

